# How do strikes/passes work?



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

*Local 353 how do strikes/passes work?*

Local 353 please explain the pass/strike system as I cannot find any info online for ibew. I am currently dispatchable and have 3 strikes of an allowed 5. Can I only get one strike per day no metter how many calls get put out or do I get a strike per call?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would think you would have to ask someone at your hall these questions. Each local has there own referral rules. I know ours changes depending on the amount of available work and who is in the office. 

Our hall is three strikes (refusals) and you are at the end of the list. The strikes are per job. You could turn down three in one day and go to the end of the list. Not being available is also a strike (not answering the call). Some jobs depending on the call out, are not strike gobs. An example would be if the contractor was looking for a certain qualification, like a welder or a TWIC card.


----------

